
Montreal researchers “prove” that aging is the result of a genetic program - deafcalculus
http://lemire.me/blog/2017/02/02/montreal-researchers-prove-that-aging-is-the-result-of-a-genetic-program/
======
dekhn
They "proved" nothing of the sort. Further, you never "prove" anything in
biology, you just find models that fit the data and sustain attempts at
falsification.

Anyway, computer scientists should stay out of biology unless they are willing
to learn all the necessary underyling biology. Otherwise, they've continue to
come to ludicrous conclusions and promote their ideas at the expense of
legitimate biologists.

